# baby ribs foiling



## homeruk (Mar 17, 2017)

Doing 8 racks of baby ribs this weekend and was wondering about the foiling stage, Im guessing as its only a braising stage that i can wrap them together say in bundles of four to make it a little easier  then of course separating them back out for the final sauce stage?


----------



## joel75 (Mar 17, 2017)

Hi homeruk,are these the kind of ribs you can get in Sainsbury's?..or are they more specialist?..jo


----------



## homeruk (Mar 17, 2017)

they are from makro/bookers


----------



## wade (Mar 18, 2017)

Bookers do a great box of frozen "Meaty ribs". If you have not tried those then they are worth a go.


----------



## joel75 (Mar 18, 2017)

Great!..only been on here a few days and love all the advice!..


----------



## wade (Mar 18, 2017)

They look like this...













Ribs 2.jpg



__ wade
__ Jan 31, 2015


















Ribs 3.jpg



__ wade
__ Jan 31, 2015






Smoke the ribs and the trimmings in the same way - and the trimmings make good rib meat for adding to other things - or just to eat as meat


----------



## joel75 (Mar 18, 2017)

What's the cost of these wade if you don't mind me asking?..


----------



## wade (Mar 18, 2017)

They come frozen in a 10 Kg box for 34.99. The ratio of meat to bone is much higher than in supermarket ribs - 2 ribs from a rack are usually sufficient for a meal portion for most people.

http://www.booker.co.uk/catalog/pro...elvedere+Meaty+Pork+Spare+Ribs&view=UnGrouped


----------



## smokin monkey (Mar 19, 2017)

For the 'Meaty Ribs'  look for the yellow box. They also do baby back ribs in a blue box. They sell Pork Collars by the box as well, apparently good for Pulled Pork. Used the meaty ribs, but not tried the other two yet.


----------



## homeruk (Mar 21, 2017)

well i foiled all the baby ribs together in the end and foiled the meaty rib on its own, came out good and managed to rig up the pid control for its first use after a 8 hour panic late into friday night setting up the parameters 
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






managed to keep the temps about +/- 5 degrees although i think a bit of gasket type sealing would help a lot here and also really not happy with these restaurant charcoals! ordered 4 bags of penfuels hog roast briquettes..OMG these are just the worst, terrible to light and have the heat output of a tealight..will be using these as a last resort on the bbq!, aussie heat beads arrived today so will give those a go at the weekend

few pics of the mods..













brains.jpg



__ homeruk
__ Mar 21, 2017


















blower.jpg



__ homeruk
__ Mar 21, 2017


















probe.jpg



__ homeruk
__ Mar 21, 2017


















smoker2.jpg



__ homeruk
__ Mar 21, 2017






just to be clear the photo of the pid readout shows 3 and 11..seems to be something to do with the shutter speed on the camera and the frequency the pid display refreshes! its actually showing 113 and 115


----------



## smokin monkey (Mar 21, 2017)

Looks a good set up.

Can I ask where did you get those probe grommets from?


----------



## homeruk (Mar 21, 2017)

im selling them at £50 each...

Just kidding, its a couple of different size cable glands that i managed to get the threads to fit each other and the bit sticking out of the lid is a purpose made coupler we use on the safety systems for virgin trains! they all just fitted together nicely and encapsulated the probe perfect, just one of those try it and see things, the washers are standard fibre type washers you get on engine drain plugs etc..again just fitted..not much help i know but to buy the bits and chuck most of the parts away would be about 25 quid

whats not shown in that prob pic is the probe is fed through plug first then the back of it does not fit through the back of the gland it jams againts it making it pretty smoke tight then another bell type top is screwed over the front of the gland which holds it all in tight..bit difficult to explain if you want to go down that route ill take some pics of the inside at the weekend but im guessing its pretty smoked over now, i plan to leave the probe in permanent unless it packs up of course, hence fitting it in the lid where it wont interfere with the grids and water bowl etc


----------

